# Wells Fargo



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get in contact with Wells Fargo? There's a property that I can get cheap before foreclosure sale an I'd like to wrk a deal with them on a second mortgage they assumed from 4 other banks. My self an the mortgage holder have been trying to contact them about it but they can't find it an just hang up some people


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Buying a property in the middle of foreclosure is a tricky business at best. You need to find the loan officer involved that is responsible for the property itself.... and in an outfit the size of Wells Fargo... lotsa luck! Yes, it can be done, but brace yourself now for a whole messa runarounds, no call backs, and aggravation in general. Some where in that haystack is the needle in charge.... all you hafta do is find it!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

The primary mortgage holder is easy to deal with. Wells Fargo is not


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

My DH works. For Wells Fargo in their mortgage department, I can ask him tonight and see what he says.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

That would be awesome. I really want to get this property! I'm trying to get ahold of someone to try to negotiate the second mortgage. The second mortgage was assumed by 4 different banks an is now in Wells Fargo hands. He the guy who's name it's in tried calling them with me in his office he have them his name social security number properties address a they couldn't find anything. That girl then transferred him to someone else an she said hello n hung up. So please please please ask him !


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

If I go to the courthouse to research a property it lists the leinholder (motgage financer) with an account and contact number. Have you been to the courthouse yet?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

No but I do have a call into to the lawyer doing forcloser on first mortgage. They are easy to deal with an he's been friendly so ill ask him when I talk to him.


----------

